
Verizon stealthily launched startup with $40/mo unlimited data, messaging, min. - artsandsci
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/10/verizon-stealthily-launched-a-startup-offering-40-per-month-unlimited-data-messaging-and-minutes/
======
kup0
Not that bad of a deal considering coverage, but think I'll stick with Virgin
Mobile (in most areas I use it, I get 20-30mbps) since I use 5GB or less most
months

Visible is limited to 5mbps, though for most of my use cases, that would be
enough. Might consider it if my data usage increases or if I need better
coverage in certain areas

